# Phoenix Wright vs. Apollo Justice



## CrystalSweet (Jun 24, 2008)

i searched, but i didn't seem to find a phoenix vs. apollo poll, and i'd like to see what gbatemp thinks
personallyy, i just started playing apollo justice and i really miss phoenix. 
so my vote goes out to phoenix


----------



## Digeman (Jun 24, 2008)

Phoenix Wright hands down! The reason? Just because.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 24, 2008)

I liked Phoenix Wright. I felt he was more funny. I guess I was too used to Phoenix when Apollo was thrown at our face.


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

Phoenix Wright > Apollo Justice


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Phoenix Wright. Apollo just felt a lot like Phoenix but lacked the familiarity that Phoenix had.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 24, 2008)

Apollo was, like...

...an asshole, 95% of the game. I guess it was because he kept being a meanie toward Phoenix and though he was a bum, mainly. I'll kill that little bastard.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 24, 2008)

PW


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 24, 2008)

Nick muthafuckas >=D

OBJECTION @Martin
then why do you have a picture of Apollo in ur profilez?


----------



## BassHubStyle (Jun 24, 2008)

Phoenix ftw :3


----------



## beedog19 (Jun 24, 2008)

Phoenix Wright in just about every way.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 24, 2008)

i like the type of game, so i like both games more or less equally.

phoenix wright is a much more likeable character, though.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 25, 2008)

phoenix wright who ever voted for apollo justice is on crack 

apollo justice was a good game but why did they do that

look at my sig


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 25, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> Nick muthafuckas >=D
> 
> OBJECTION @Martin
> then why do you have a picture of Apollo in ur profilez?


Hoooly shit, touche... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I forgot that was there... but... well... Apollo is okay, as long as he doesn't open his mouth.


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 25, 2008)

Hmmm, a guy you played as for 3 games or a guy you played as in practically 2/3 of a game. Kinda unfair to decide without auto bias.

Better question is:





 OR


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 25, 2008)

Spoiler



Phoenix after he loses his badge is a big no-no



I like Apollo better in Apollo Justice, because Phoenix looks like a hobo.


----------



## amazingnoob (Jun 25, 2008)

Phoenix all the way!


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 25, 2008)

I prefear Apollo Justice


----------



## Dylan (Jun 25, 2008)

the original is best


----------



## Mei-o (Jun 25, 2008)

If anyone noticed, Apollo never solved anything without *A LOT* of help.


----------



## Deadmon (Jun 25, 2008)

Going to have to say Wright for now. Let's see how Apollo does in 2 more games.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2008)

CrystalSweet said:
			
		

> i searched, but i didn't seem to find a phoenix vs. apollo poll, and i'd like to see what gbatemp thinks
> personallyy, i just started playing apollo justice and i really miss phoenix.
> so my vote goes out to phoenix




yeah I miss Phoenix too...


----------



## Rod (Jun 27, 2008)

Phoenix Wright.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 27, 2008)

Apollo sucks. He's babied along in every single case he does by everyone. Its pathetic really. Even the prosecutor is helping him (klavier rawks though), which removes some of the challenge the other games gave you.

Phoenix all the way!


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 27, 2008)

3 guys voted for Apollo
SHOOT THAEM!!!!!11111!!!1
Apollos isn't THAT bad but he's nothing liek Phoenix 
and he doesn't haz spikey hairz . he phailz


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Apollo sucks. He's babied along in every single case he does by everyone. Its pathetic really. Even the prosecutor is helping him (klavier rawks though), which removes some of the challenge the other games gave you.
> 
> Phoenix all the way!



it was harder to investigate in Apollo Justice though...


----------



## cloud8521 (Jun 29, 2008)

lets face it... Phoenix basically ran Apollos life during the game... therefore phoenix rules 

other great characters from the Apollo were...  Trucy.... don't mess with her massive awesome 

Prosecutor Gavin..... hes a flippin rock prosecutor... nuff said

Ema Skye ... she freaking snakooed you!

Vera... that smiley drawing beats all smiley drawings

that's all....


now back to the apollo vs phoenix war,,,,

Phoenix has the best objection ... cant get enough of it OBJECTION!
Apollo's objections ... its not wrights! that's all there is to say

Apollo's "im in it big.." face makes him look .... well just look at it its freaky!

phoenix's AWESUM ^

.... plus pheonix had the best potential love interest ... not maya... iris is so much better..... but she better not make him a freaking pink sweater again... plus feenie lol


COLD KILLER X!


----------



## jesterscourt (Jun 29, 2008)

I think we might be a little biased towards PW because he had three games under his belt before we even heard of AJ.  As such, our opinion might even be the opposite if AJ came before PW.  Or at the same time, even.  I wouldn't say I like them equally, as characters, I think PW is more interesting, but damn if AJ doesn't have a better backstory (don't worry, no spoilers)


----------



## cloud8521 (Jun 29, 2008)

still phoenix is coolness while apollo is more......... reliant on every single source  in the courtroom.. i mean who needs a girl to fake kidnap herself to save you?!


----------



## spkeyhdgehog (Jun 30, 2008)

i'd say phoenix wins my vote by a landslide.  i can't quite put my finger on it, but he just seems more likeable.  hell, i liked better than apollo in apollo's own game...bum hat and stubble and all.  besides, phoenix as a father figure is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 30, 2008)

Me, they're the same


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm voting Apollo just because 



Spoiler



he has psychic powers unlike Phoenix.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 6, 2008)

Apollo's cooler and can PERCEIVE, but Phoenix is better at jokes and stuff


----------



## Seven (Aug 7, 2008)

Phoenix. He had better commentary, much more likeable and more competent lawyer at court, etc. Perception < Magatama.


----------



## Elfeckin (Aug 7, 2008)

Phoenix all the way...he just had that cooler demeanor  to him...=^D


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 8, 2008)

Phoenix Wright all the way mofos!


----------



## jesterscourt (Aug 8, 2008)

We saw Phoenix Wright first, and there has been only one Apollo Justice game, and PW factored pretty heavily in it, the opposite (thus far) has not been true, we'll have to wait for another 2 AJ games to be able to fully compare them.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 13, 2008)

cloud8521 said:
			
		

> lets face it... Phoenix basically ran Apollos life during the game... therefore phoenix rules
> 
> other great characters from the Apollo were...  Trucy.... don't mess with her massive awesome
> 
> ...



true... but in terms of the actual game... Apollo Justuice has better features (minus that ridiculous eye thingy)
Apollo himself is a retard. He even got scared over a fat woman bacause her broom contained a katana...


----------



## samuraibunny (Aug 23, 2008)

I like Apollo Justice in terms of the actual game, but character wise, I would have to say Phoenix. But then again, we HAVE been playing Phoenix a lot longer then Apollo so like everyone said, we'll just have to wait to see how he matches up.


----------



## da_head (Aug 23, 2008)

its too early to judge. we played with phoenix wright more, and witnessed his 1337ness. we'll just have to c if apollo justice matches up.


----------



## Searinox (Aug 24, 2008)

Ugh... I like mr. Wright much better, because he actually LOOKED like a lawyer. Yeah hairdue aside he looked like a man of court. I always liked the stuff that sticks more to court, trials, and juridicial system reality, hence why I loved cases like Rise from the Ashes and HATED exotical stuff like crime at the circus.


----------



## javad (Aug 30, 2008)

Phoenix wright


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Aug 30, 2008)

Phoenix Wright is really awesome, but he has been the main character for three full games... I'm glad he's replaced by Apollo now. He is another great character, and I prefer him over Phoenix now.


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 4, 2008)

It's true, the vast majority of the people who voted voted for Feenie, BUT DOES PHOENIX WRIGHT HAVE THE CHORDS OF STEEL? I think not. 

Anyways, why so much hate on Apollo? He's a rookie that had training (from a crooked lawyer) which was nothing compared to Mia's. And so what if Apollo gets too much help? He's still got a lot to learn; even Feenie had to get some help from Mia when he was in a extremely tight spot. Plus, he's only had one game under his name and Feenie got three. (Remember the first Phoenix Wright game? He was almost similar to Apollo when he started out.)

It's obvious Phoenix Wright is vastly superior, but keep in mind Apollo is still a beginner and has a lot more to learn before becoming an ace attorney.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 4, 2008)

well said
we should retake the poll once apollo has 3 games released
there is a little too much phoenix fanboyism going on due to people are more familiar with him, has more games, ect...


----------



## xDahlia (Sep 4, 2008)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> I'm voting Apollo just because
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Phoenix has a magatama


----------



## ackers (Sep 4, 2008)

I started on JFA and I liked Phoenix but then when I came over to Apollo he just wasn't as cool as Phoenix. I don't like the way Phoenix is in Apollo Justice though... like he's a completely different person.


----------



## signz (Sep 4, 2008)

I like Apollo more. Dunno why he's just so chaotic ^^


----------



## SjemBo1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Apollo is newb, so I like Phoenix more.. And Apollo's hair is aiwful


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 7, 2008)

Phoenix's hair is natural.
Apollo justice is full with gel


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 18, 2008)

if you played the series from the start, ya gotta like "pheonix" more
and hobohodo = win


----------



## Absynthe (Sep 18, 2008)

Phoenix wins anyday for me.


----------



## War (Sep 18, 2008)

Phoenix, hands down. 

Am I the only one that doesn't like the way Phoenix turned out in Apollo Justice?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 18, 2008)

just you cause i loved hobohodo


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Nov 10, 2008)

Pheonix Wright for me.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 10, 2008)

Phoenix is best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Bang! Hands On the Table* OBJECTION!!


----------



## ackers (Nov 10, 2008)

Warcueid said:
			
		

> Phoenix, hands down.
> 
> Am I the only one that doesn't like the way Phoenix turned out in Apollo Justice?
> QUOTE(Ackers @ Sep 4 2008, 09:47 PM) I started on JFA and I liked Phoenix but then when I came over to Apollo he just wasn't as cool as Phoenix. I don't like the way Phoenix is in Apollo Justice though... like he's a completely different person.



Nope you're not the only one.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 11, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Apollo was, like...
> 
> ...an asshole, 95% of the game. I guess it was because he kept being a meanie toward Phoenix and though he was a bum, mainly. I'll kill that little bastard.



Apollo Justice goes beyond "making any sense". I mean, the Magatama was pretty weird... but:



Spoiler



A magic bracelet... SERIOUSLY?!


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the smartass thoughts is what made it so funny


----------



## d4rk_l1gh7 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Phoenix FTW!!!*

Apollo arc.... well:


Spoiler



Phoenix lost his badge due to false evidence, became a hobo, change his office to "everything agency", and he plays poker, and a pianist who cant even play the piano...
i think its degrading to the PW fans... phoenix is not the kind of person to lie.

at PW T&T, he finally gained the ultimate respect as a defense attorney, why would he wreck it? and why would he sadden friends:
edgeworth, maya, pearls, franziska, gumshoe, butz, andrews, Maggy, Lotta, last but lot most Mia...



Which do u like more? Smart Phoenix, or Lazy Phoenix?
and 1 thing... (to broken skye) umm, if u played Apollo 



Spoiler



Ema did not become who she wanted to be, even on the PW series, she was more fascinated by forensics.


----------



## Dark (Dec 10, 2008)

I dont really care about the characters I only like the game and they are pretty much the same.


----------



## Joey R. (Dec 10, 2008)

Phoenix, of course. Not much because I like him a lot, but because I deeply loathe Apollo Justice till the point I don't consider AJ:AA to be a continuation of the Ace Attorney series that started with GS1. I don't know why Capcom decided to take that path... but it's awful.


----------



## Shakraka (Dec 11, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not magic. It's made out of a special material that detects when you find a contradiction through the way your nerves or muscles react and then the bracelet tightens up, or your arm swells, I forgot about which does which.

Did you even beat the game?


----------



## Raestloz (Dec 11, 2008)

Dude, this is a game, I mean, anything can happen in a game.

Definitely Phoenix Wright


----------



## genghishadow (Dec 11, 2008)

pheonix wright because apollo justice was lacking originality. plus pheonix wright had maya, mai, gumshoe, edgeworth, godot, farasika, and pearls. all thouse people are wat made pheonix wright fun and funny. apollo justice only has trucy, ema skye(who was a absolute kill joy), kaliver, kristoph, andpheonix wright(who wasent even there half of the game. pheonix wright had the magamatoma which had a background to it. apollos braclet was cool an all but it kind of annoys me how there no background ot it. they probibly might come up with one in the future games


----------



## Meatbrain (Dec 11, 2008)

Phoenix Wright. Those games were just so much more fun.


----------



## Earl (Dec 12, 2008)

Phoenix wright


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 14, 2008)

Phoenix



			
				Twiffles said:
			
		

> Better question is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Young Ema FTW


----------



## Midna (Dec 16, 2008)

Phoenix all the way because I was really pissed in apollo justice when Phoenix changed from "Ace Attorney" to "Mediocre Piano Player".


----------



## SpikeyBryan (Dec 24, 2008)

Apollo just seems to not be as cool


----------



## updowners (Jan 4, 2009)

Can I re-vote?


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 13, 2009)

genghishadow said:
			
		

> pheonix wright because apollo justice was lacking originality. plus pheonix wright had maya, mai, gumshoe, edgeworth, godot, farasika, and pearls. all thouse people are wat made pheonix wright fun and funny. apollo justice only has trucy, ema skye(who was a absolute kill joy), kaliver, kristoph, andpheonix wright(who wasent even there half of the game. pheonix wright had the magamatoma which had a background to it. apollos braclet was cool an all but it kind of annoys me how there no background ot it. they probibly might come up with one in the future games


There was a story behind the bracelet. 

Did you even beat the goddamn game?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah there's a story behind the bracelet. But it's still stupid xD


----------



## jjs (Jul 7, 2010)

phoenix HANDS DOWN. apollo is nothing more than a poor coppy. he has no personality and is never sure of himself. he also doesnt have quite the same phoenix-maya relationship with trucy. oh and another thing. i loved how phoenix got so affended when ppl made fun of his hair.but instead of focusing on his hair, apollo focuses on his voice! i mean chords of steel? seriously?i cant belive how they ruined everything phoenix has worked for as a lawyer in the actual game. it broke my heart. and why did they kick maya out? and pearls? trucey is such a bad copy of maya i dont even know were to start.i wish the series just ended happily at trials and tribulations.  but yea, definately "nick", not stupid old " polly".


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 7, 2010)

Phoenix! He's miles ahead of Apollo Justice.
Why did he have to lose his Attorney badge?
Hopefully, he returns to his former greatness in Ace Attorney 5.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 7, 2010)

Apollo has only been in one game so Phoenix is closer to my heart


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 9, 2010)

No one can beat Phoenix Wright.


Except maybe Chuck Norris. Chuck Norris with his signature move: "The Objection! Roundhouse Kick"


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 9, 2010)

Seriously? No love for Edgeworth?

*Objection*

Seriously, no Edgey?!.. Well, I pick Phoenix, simply because he's has so much more experience and time to develop. He's also funnier.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 9, 2010)

^Like Apollo, He was only the main character on one game. He has to prove himself.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 9, 2010)

^Well, we was an antagonist in one game at least.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 9, 2010)

Wrighty FTW. 'Cause no one else can be that awesome with a blue suit.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 9, 2010)

I lol'd hard at how much love Wright is getting over Apollo.


----------



## Fluto (Jul 9, 2010)

wright looks better in the apollo game


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 9, 2010)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> wright looks better in the apollo game


He's HAWT! He a "dad" in that game already


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 9, 2010)

Feenie for sure~! Like his hair, his suit and his personality just can't be beat. Although I must say that I had no problems playing with Polly either, but he was just too loud sometimes, but I wouldn't mind another game just to see more Klavier xD~! 

But it better has a lot of Feenie too~! Like Hobo Wright is frickin awesome~! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




He should just get his badge back and then he should go to court in his hobo outfit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

XD


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Jul 9, 2010)

The Apollo Justice game took away our ability to present personal profiles at any given time. Not that Justice is personally responsible for this, but it was the start of a noticeable decline in the gameplay.

Oh, and Phoenix Wright FTW.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 9, 2010)

^I HATE profiles. It makes it harder in the game. I loved it when that bullsh** was gone. I dont like presenting profiles


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 9, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> ^I HATE profiles. It makes it harder in the game. I loved it when that bullsh** was gone. I dont like presenting profiles


Yeah, sometimes that was really annoying. I was either glaringly obvious or impossible to do (especially when half-asleep  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jjs (Sep 18, 2010)

seriously! how can you not like phoenix better? apollos just a stupid copycat, right down to the spikey hair( which,btw, makes him look like a cockatoo). Its so sad how they ruined pw in aj. but they could totally fix him! put on the suit, get his badge back, shave, and take off that hideous hat. and get his old personality back. my bro suggested that he was depressed ( i mean who wouldnt be in his situation). ugh sorry t go off in a little tyraid, it just makes me so frustrated that they ruined feenie.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 18, 2010)

This series would never have been made if there was no "Phoenix Wright" plus he is such an awesome lawyer.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 18, 2010)

jjs said:
			
		

> seriously! how can you not like phoenix better? apollos just a stupid copycat, right down to the spikey hair( which,btw, makes him look like a cockatoo). Its so sad how they ruined pw in aj. but they could totally fix him! put on the suit, get his badge back, shave, and take off that hideous hat. and get his old personality back. my bro suggested that he was depressed ( i mean who wouldnt be in his situation). ugh sorry t go off in a little tyraid, it just makes me so frustrated that they ruined feenie.


Hater's gonna hate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like Phoenix  but Apollo has a story that... "special" and different(although I know that PW has 4 or 3 games)


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Sep 18, 2010)

Of course Phoenix Wright is the best!
Apollo just can't beat Phoenix and his spikey hair.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 24, 2010)

apollo has two horns, and this sharingan thingy... but phoenix has a ghost, a spirit linker, a magician, and the chained heart thingy, so... phoenix wright wins.


----------



## Delta517 (Sep 24, 2010)

Phoenix Wright FTW!


----------



## prowler (Sep 24, 2010)

I've only completed the first Phoenix Wright game VN so I'm going to go with Phoenix Wright.

Plus, I don't mind some rule 34. :3


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 24, 2010)

Neither of them, they owned by Miles Edgeworth


----------

